# Novers/Knowle area of Bristol....Are the scare stories true?



## Vin Hogweed (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Folks
Although a Bristolian ( Portishead to be exact ) i have zero knowledge of the Novers area of Bristol.
My Son has been offered a flat in the area but i have heard that the area is riddled with drug and gun crime, as well as cars/vans etc indiscriminately trying to run folk over. 
Anyone out there know the area and how true/untrue these stories are? 
Any links to crime in the area would be useful too. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never even heard those stories 

It's just an ordinary council estate.  The Novers Lane/Inns Court end of Knowle is quite far from town and the houses are less nice than the other end (1960s built rather than 1930s red bricks) but I haven't heard of any gun crime or hit and runs lately.  It's a fairly deprived area so there probably is higher rates of drug use though.  You are quite close to the Imperial Park shopping centre and Hengrove park, the cinema and leisure centre though, and it has a good primary school and outstanding children's centre and nursery.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 20, 2014)

Tricky wrote a fucking brilliant album about the area.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't know about guns and the other stuff but there used to be a problem with joy riders few years ago. Knowle isn't Knowle West BTW. Knowle is just round the corner from here and is just a suburban bit of Bristol, with a few decent pubs FWIW.


----------



## JTG (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, Knowle and Knowle West are completely different. Knowle folks won't thank you for confusing the two, the snobby twats.

It's all south and should therefore be heavily fumigated/quarantined/nuked depending on which side of bed I got out of this morning


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2014)

I always thought Novers Hill was in Knowle West. It had a bad reputation in the 80s, it's not so bad now though. Mind you I think that about most places.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

Apparently I'm not in Bedminster any more but Tottadown. So the council website told me the other day.


----------



## JTG (Mar 21, 2014)

xenon said:


> Apparently I'm not in Bedminster any more but Tottadown. So the council website told me the other day.


The council are trying to gentrify you!

Virtute Et Industrial
Three cheers for Novers Hill!
If c*ty don't win Saturday, p'raps the Rovers will...

Cider I up, bless you Adge


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Vin Hogweed (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info folks, been doing a bit of digging myself and it seems these scare stories are......for a lack of a better word.....Bullshit!
Thanks again folks.


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2014)

They usually are. At various times in my life I've lived in Lawrence Weston, Henbury, St Pauls and Easton, all of which can get a reaction from certain snobby types. All have their charm


----------



## Vin Hogweed (Mar 23, 2014)

I lived for a while in St Pauls in the mid eighties, it was really dodgy in certain places back then. Luckily i lived in Ashley Road so all was cool there. Used to drink in The Old England and The Cadbury.


----------

